
Why Do We Sleep Under Blankets, Even on the Hottest Nights? (2017) - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/blankets-summer-hot
======
rulum
>You may think it’s unnecessary to use a blanket at 10 p.m., when it’s still
hot, but by 4 a.m., when it’s colder and you’re unable to shiver? You might
need it.

We have a common saying for this in Turkish. When somebody feels hot and
insists on sleeping without something covering them, we say something like "it
snows on a sleeper at night, you better take this on you" and hand them a
minimal sheet to sleep under.

~~~
goldenkey
Quite randomly, regarding Turkey, I just watched the movie Midnight Express.
Then watched Midnight Return right after. Only because I saw someone on HN
talking about how many cats there are in Istanbul, and name-dropping the
movie. Now I really want to go there. Without smuggling any hash of course.
Crypto hashes are okay right? ;-)

~~~
cmrx64
have you watched KEDi? :)

~~~
goldenkey
Just watched KEDi on Youtube Red [1]. Made me cry. I love my cats so much but
they live the best lives when they have the freedom. And I don't know how to
deal with them getting sick or dying. With kids, you usually hope you are the
first to go. But with pets that have shorter lives, how to cope? There is a
lot of wisdom in the movie with regard to the special relationship and insight
cats give us to life itself. I have such a deep respect for Turkey now, I even
have new respect for Islam. Allahu akbar. May peace be with you my friend.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpG0z-npFIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpG0z-npFIY)

------
scott_s
Well, this is complicated. One of the linked studies shows the _opposite_
result claimed in this article. This article says:

" _About 60 to 90 minutes before a usual bedtime, the body starts losing core
temperature. There’s a physiological explanation for that: when the body is
heated, we feel more alert. And conversely, when the body cools down, we tend
to feel sleepier. Cooler internal body temperatures are correlated with a rise
in melatonin, a hormone that induces sleepiness. A bunch of doctors tested
this out by making people wear skinsuits—they kind of look like cycling
outfits—that dropped their body temperature just a touch, one or two degrees
Fahrenheit, to see if they’d sleep better. They did. "_

But when I look at the linked abstract, it says:

" _By employing a thermosuit to control skin temperature during nocturnal
sleep, we demonstrate that induction of a mere 0.4 degrees C increase in skin
temperature, whilst not altering core temperature, suppresses nocturnal
wakefulness (P <0.001) and shifts sleep to deeper stages (P<0.001) in young
and, especially, in elderly healthy and insomniac participants. Elderly
subjects showed such a pronounced sensitivity, that the induced 0.4 degrees C
increase in skin temperature was sufficient to almost double the proportion of
nocturnal slow wave sleep and to decrease the probability of early morning
awakening from 0.58 to 0.04. Therefore, skin warming strongly improved the two
most typical age-related sleep problems; a decreased slow wave sleep and an
increased risk of early morning awakening._"

It's worthing noting that the abstract disagrees with the article in two main
dimensions: it's only a small change in surface skin temperature, _not_ core
body temperature; and the abstract says it's a temperature _increase_ , not a
decrease.

~~~
tropdrop
Presumably, there is an optimal temperature range for sleeping, and for
healthy (not young/elderly/insomniac) adults, that temperature range is
slightly below their normal temperature. That corroborates Tade0's comment
below - observing that starting to feel cold at the wheel means the driver is
in danger of falling asleep.

I've also embarked on long (16 hours at a time) drives, and can confirm
starting to feel cold means I'm starting to fall asleep. But what I do next to
continue being awake is this - I __turn up __the A /C. When I'm freezing cold,
I can't fall asleep. Similarly, when I'm sleeping at night and the blanket has
been ahem, stolen, by the significant other, I wake up from being freezing
cold.

So back to the seemingly contradicting data -

>increase in skin temperature... shifts sleep to deeper stages (P<0.001) in
young and, especially, in elderly healthy and insomniac participants

Likely, these _ab_normal individuals are past the "comfortably cool"
temperature perfect for sleeping and are instead too cold to sleep. Therefore,
a thermosuit that negates that effect and brings their temperature back up to
at least "comfortably cool" aids these individuals' sleep. The logic behind
this also holds for the article's claim that babies (worse at
thermoregulation) need more blankets.

~~~
scott_s
I agree with your assessment of the research. But my point is that the linked
article does not; it claims that the research used a suit which _cools_ the
participants, which is not the case. It, unfortunately, uses an incorrect
understanding of the research (a cooling suit) to support a more well-
established, true statement (core temperature drops around sleep).

~~~
tropdrop
Hmm. I see, you're quite right - they either cited the wrong skin suit study
or potentially assumed not too many people will click on "They did [sleep
better with cooling suits]."

------
overcast
It's a weight thing for me, and not a warmth thing. I crave the feeling of
something on me when I'm sleeping. Probably a sense of security. I've been on
the eternal hunt for something heavy weight, and low heat. Currently using 3 x
varying weights of knit cotton blankets, and does the job.

~~~
utexaspunk
Definitely. You know when you get an x-ray at the dentist and they put that
lead blanket over you? I love that thing. I wonder if they make those in a
king size...

~~~
joelrunyon
Look up gravity blankets.

~~~
arbie
Also called "weighted blankets".

The rule of thumb for optimum blanket weight is 10% of body weight + 1lb.

------
forgotmypw
If it's too hot, I use a sheet. I think the explanation is pretty simple:
crawly things that may come and bite us.

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
How would a sheet help with that?

~~~
jacobolus
Dunno about crawly things, but mosquitos definitely first go for body parts
not covered by sheets.

~~~
maruhan2
which is pretty ineffective since mosquitos are quite good at finding the body
part that's uncovered. If you sleep like a cocoon and don't move i guess that
works.

~~~
VLM
Point the fan at the uncovered part. Mosquitos tend to dislike fan airflow.
Also works outdoors. The airflow also triggers your pressure sensors so
spontaneous firing isn't an startling issue if the fan breeze hits something
other than your head.

Obviously for use in the hot summer; also if you sleep with a fan pointed at
you in Korea, you'll catch fan death and die. Cultural myths about fan death
is an interesting sleep related topic. With respect to nature vs nurture,
different cultures certainly do weird things such as fan death related to
sleep but the vast majority cross culturally like blankets; that would imply
blankets could be genetic in some weird way not merely cultural.

------
Angostura
From the comments here, it seems few people read the article. This one is
worth it; informative and well well written.

~~~
rapfaria
Most people don't read the article. They don't even finish reading the title
and are already typing "Heeeey, I don't".

~~~
smoyer
... are already typing "First post!" (oops, I'm in the wrong place).

------
mrfusion
Offshoot question that’s always bothered me. How did ancient humans sleep
before pillows?

I can’t image finding a comfortable sleeping position on a bare floor with no
pillow. But other animals like dogs seem fine.

~~~
toomanybeersies
It's all about what you're used to.

For a year or two I didn't sleep with a pillow, I can't remember why I stopped
using one or why I started again. I was still sleeping on a mattress though. I
just used my arm as a pillow.

When I'm hiking, I'm sleeping on the ground without a pillow, and I've never
had a problem with it.

~~~
danielbln
On the flip side, I always need an inflatable pillow or a pillow section built
into my inflatable mattress when I'm camping, otherwise I need to sleep on my
backpack or a pile of clothes or something. Can't sleep without a pillow for
the life of me.

------
stephengillie
My dad and his army unit would sleep under wet bath towels in the sweltering
El Paso summer nights, in the late 1960s. He would wake up in the middle of
the night, when the towel dried up and stopped cooling with evaporation, and
have to go get it wet again.

It seems like an evolved reaction - make sure we are under cover, out of sight
while sleeping and helpless. But given how much we move around, snore, talk,
and make commotion while sleeping, having a simple cover may not help much.
Maybe it was evolved for a smaller frame?

~~~
jamiegreen
Wet bath towel sounds...horrible! Wouldn't you develop something like 'trench
foot' after a while from being constantly wet?

~~~
Retric
No, "can occur in temperatures up to 16° Celsius (about 60° Fahrenheit) and
within as little as 13 hours"
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trench_foot](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trench_foot)

It's caused in large part by reduced blood flow to the extremities due to the
cold. If you are useing damp cloth to keep cool then you will have plenty of
blood flow. Unsanitary conditions do make increase the risks.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I don't think they meant trench foot _per se_. If you lie in a bath, your wet
skin goes soft and is relatively easily rubbed/peeled away around the
extremities (toes, fingers).

I've noticed similar softening when walking with sweat/rain-soaked socks. Also
assumed it was the condition people talk of which makes keeping feet dry on
jungle expeditions so important.

~~~
Retric
Got it, however tap water is far more sanitary than jungle water, also walking
around is going put a lot more stress on your skin than sleeping. Also, there
is a difference from having a damp cloth on you and having water sloshing
though your boots.

Historically the only option was to be constantly setting though a heat wave
for days at a time. Though drying sweat leaves behind a lot of salt which does
help simply being a little damp is not a huge deal.

------
barsonme
I guess I'm one of those weirdos that doesn't. I get hot really easily, so
unless the sheets are really light cotton, I roast. Oddly enough, though, I
love heated mattress pads. I can crank it up to 10 and sleep without sheets
just fine.

Something relevant: does anybody have suggestions for weighted blankets? My SO
is into big, heavy comforters and other bed coverings (no idea what they're
called) and she'd probably enjoy that.

~~~
js2
Hospital blankets must be made from lead, but I don't know where they get
them. Quilts are usually pretty dense.

I have this argument with my wife: in the winter we have a very nice down
comforter. It is plenty warm on its own. She likes to through a heavy quilt we
have on top of that. I say that it makes the bed colder... the quilt
compresses the down in the comforter and it loses much of its insulation
ability that way, more than the insulation added by the quilt on top. She
refuses to accept this argument and says it's warmer with the comforter plus
the quilt. I haven't wanted to win the argument badly enough to start taking
measurements, but as a compromise, we've worked out having her double up the
quilt on her side.

~~~
adventured
A long time ago they may have been made out of thick wool. I don't know if
you've ever heard of or slept under a "military blanket" of the wool variety,
but they're incredibly heavy and warm for their relative thickness.

------
KozmoNau7
Do we?

I sleep under just a thin sheet when it's warm, and above a certain
temperature I definitely prefer nothing at all.

But there is certainly something comforting about the weight of a heavy
blanket, that much is true.

~~~
wmeredith
I definitely don’t. I live in a moderate climate and I’m under a blanket/sheet
of any kind maybe 9 months a year.

------
5_minutes
It’s an interesting question, and could have imagined people sharing their
beds with pets, but with livestock? Is funny.

I personally have sleeping problems in rooms that are too warm, and warm
blankets don't help. It's not when going to bed but a few hours in - around
REM time? I wake up panicking as if I'm suffocating. That's why I always sleep
with the window open, also when it freezes on the winter. My SO is not so much
a fan :).

~~~
projektir
Oh god, I'm not the only one who has this? I had trouble sleeping in a room my
parents made for me and they wouldn't believe me when I said the room is too
hot. If it's like 74F or above or so I can't sleep and I'll just continually
wake up with that suffocating feeling.

Is there a name for this? It doesn't seem normal and I'm dreading it come
summer in a city with no AC...

~~~
mirimir
Damn, my wife is like that. I'm always cold, winter or summer. But i hate
heavy bedding, and prefer light sheets and down comforters. But then, for many
years, I slept in a nylon sleeping bag on a foam pad.

~~~
jcadam
Got hit with an unexpected blizzard once when I was on an FTX in Colorado, in
December. Pure freaking misery (slept in a mummy bag with a watch cap on).
Never been so cold in my life, before or since. My right foot still starts to
ache whenever I get cold.

So, I live in Florida now. Usually sleep with just a sheet, until my wife
steals it at 3AM and wraps it around herself 5 times so I can't get it back.

~~~
mirimir
I had a Goretex bivvy bag for sleeping outside. And I carried both polyester
and goose down bags, and a boiled wool blanket. So I was well prepared.

------
perl4ever
I don't. Currently I have really effective heating and cooling in my
apartment, that I am not billed separately for, so the temperature is pretty
close to 70F (21C) all the time (the apartment management has even exhorted
people to keep the heat turned up in the winter so pipes don't freeze).

I don't feel comfortable (and sometimes feel cold) unless I am under a flat
sheet, but I haven't used a blanket in years.

The only way I would ever use a blanket is if the room temperature was
significantly below 68F (20C) but even if I preferred that, it's not allowed
due to the risk of causing a flood.

------
mikro2nd
Amazes me that nobody seems to have noted (so far) that making a bed/sleeping
nest is common behaviour among all the great apes. e.g. Mountain Gorillas make
an elaborate (fresh) nest each night, covering themselves with some of the
bedding preparatory to sleep. So why would humans be an exception?

There seems to me to be something much more deeply wired in us than has so far
been suggested.

------
caio1982
It's currently summer where I live and my wife has been sleeping upstairs at
our room with two freaking blankets (one of them pretty heavy). Since NYE I
have been sleeping at the ground level of the house where it's cooler,
practically naked every night, desperate to be able to sleep without sweating
profusely. I guess my wife really likes her serotonin bump.

------
fapjacks
Come to Hawaii in the summer. Not in a hotel, just in a normal apartment like
a normal person. You'll ditch any covers whatsoever.

~~~
elliotec
I used to live in the Philippines with no AC and even then, except for the
hottest nights, we slept with light sheets/blankets on. Sometimes with the fan
blowing under the blanket on hot nights.

~~~
fapjacks
> except for the hottest nights

~~~
elliotec
Fewer than once a month.

------
aaronscott
Anecdotally, when camping I often wake up shortly before dawn when
temperatures have dropped.

I imagine that poor thermal regulation and lower serotonin in the early
morning is partly the reason for waking up early. I wonder if this is a hold
over from our early days as a species; as hunter gatherers it would be
advantageous to be up and awake before it's light out.

------
nwah1
People have even invented special fans for people who want to sleep under
covers on hot days.

[https://www.today.com/video/fan-designed-to-blow-cool-air-
be...](https://www.today.com/video/fan-designed-to-blow-cool-air-between-
sheets-939533891569)

~~~
NullPrefix
Let's skip the news spam. Link to Kickstarer
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bfan/the-bfan-for-a-
coo...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bfan/the-bfan-for-a-cooler-more-
restful-nights-sleep)

------
dilap
For me it was just a habit thing. I was used to having a blanket and felt
uncomfortable without it. I realized this was silly, and made a conscious
decision to try sleeping without a blanket. After a couple of nights, I got
used to it, and it was not a problem.

~~~
Hextinium
I trained myself when sleeping on a cot to not need a blanket because it was
so hot but immediately after returning to a bed I started using a blanket
again. I can still sleep on a cot though with no blanket. I think you can
train yourself with context to sleep with our without a blanket.

------
khedoros1
When I lived in a hotbox of an apartment with no AC, on the hottest nights, I
slept naked on top of all the sheets with a fan constantly blowing air over
me.

I've always preferred for the room temperature to be cold, with a bunch of
heavy blankets on top of me, though.

------
b0rsuk
I have zero evidence, but I think it may have to do with sense of touch. For
me it's more comfortable to be in a cold room under a blanket than to lie on a
bed in a warm (or even hot) room. Similarly, I'm one of many people who enjoy
lying in a bathtub. It somehow feels relaxing. The touch, the pressure of warm
water.

Studies on autism might shed more light. Temple Grandin even built herself a
machine which would touch her from sides, the way cows are.

------
grkvlt
no mention of the (apocryphal) story of people using dogs (dingos?) to keep
warm when sleeping in the australian outback, where a cold night is known as a
'five dog' night. not sure how true this is, see
[http://www.metaphordogs.org/Dogs/entries/threedog.html](http://www.metaphordogs.org/Dogs/entries/threedog.html)
for details.

------
jammydef
Because the author and the researchers have not tried living in the tropics
near the equator before. Here in Singapore, if you don't turn on the air-con,
the heat and humidity acts as a blanket. This is not an exaggeration. Most of
the people I know don't use blankets unless the AC is turned on.

The fact that the temperature seldom go below 27 degrees at night also helps.

------
gadders
Does anyone else feel that they sleep more deeply if they have an animal
curled up next to them? I have a cat, but I'm sure when I sleep with him next
to me on the sofa I sleep more deeply than normal.

I always wondered if there was some sort of caveman-type response, in that we
knew the animal would be more alert and would wake us up if danger came near.

------
nubbins
Some brilliant person once pointed out that apart from temperature a sheet is
like white noise for your skin, which after all is a big sensory organ.
Without a blanket all the tiny hairs on your skin pick up tiny air currents or
whatever energy is going on in the room unless youre covered in clothes.

~~~
4ad
I have to have a blanket, or at least long sleeves, otherwise I am greatly
disturbed by my own breathing as it reflects from the wall back into me.

My partner think I'm nuts.

------
analog31
For me, there's a privacy dimension. I don't want people to see what I look
like, or am doing, when I'm asleep, when I don't even know what that might be.
Although, the privacy feeling might just be my subconscious brain's way of
telling me to get a blanket.

------
emerged
It isn't on/off for me. Every night is a bit different, even though my
thermostat has the same setting day by day. One foot uncovered. Or two. Or
neither. Thick blanket, or thin, or both. Many options and throughout the
night the configuration changes.

------
wiradikusuma
I'm the opposite -- maybe because I'm Asian in Asian country. I would rather
sleep without aircond and no blanket. I don't understand why people set the
room as cold as possible but sleep with the thickest blanket they can find.

~~~
slothtrop
It's reliable. Studies have shown cooler temperatures yield better results.
Thermoneutrality when completely naked though is close to 30 degrees Celsius,
so in a consistently hot climate it would make sense to have barely anything
on you.

------
alexpetralia
I'm reminded of why we have a need for soft, comforting things (Harlow's
monkeys):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrNBEhzjg8I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrNBEhzjg8I)

------
petecox
I think it's just comforting having warmth to doze off to. My late cat seemed
to jump on the bed at my feet on all but the hottest nights.

Anyhow, just gone midnight and it's 24ºC indoors which is pretty mild for
summer - doona weather!

------
ajobaccount2017
The amount of coverage that you need may vary. Experiment and you can find the
combination that will help you both fall asleep and stay ventilated during the
hot nights.

I figured out I just need 3 areas to cover to feel really comfy:

\- feet (socks are enough)

\- lower back

\- my face around the eyes

~~~
slothtrop
For hot sleepers, this can be immensely difficult to get right. I struggled
with insomnia for months in part due to the fact that temperature fluctuated
as the convecs heater sucks. Best results were to keep the room cool enough
that I could sleep with a sheet and light comforter. Having the comforter
"partially" covering when I felt hot doesn't work. Layering sheets doesn't
work either, as by the time you've piled enough, it traps too much heat which
doesn't escape.

I tell you, it's all such a head ache.

------
protoplant
I wonder about spider bites or something. Imagine sleeping on the forest floor
with no covering, ants would crawl on you and stuff. Well, at least at picnics
they do. A lot of bugs are nocturnal I think.

~~~
tim333
Mosquitos, in practice, are one of the main reasons to cover up if sleeping
outside.

------
rojobuffalo
What about the possibility that our ancestors who slept under cover where
better hidden from nocturnal predators (smell and sight) and maybe bitten by
fewer pathogen-spreading insects?

------
snambi
I used to sleep without a blanket or sheet when I was in South India. But the
weather is nice and hot, which allows me to sleep without a blanket. Not in
cold places.

------
xchip
TL;DR:

These are the reasons

1) Various studies have indicated that sleeping with a weighted blanket can
trigger an uptick in the brain’s production of serotonin 2)The other element
that might explain our need for blankets is what Hoagland refers to as “pure
conditioning.”

~~~
strawcomb
> a weighted blanket can trigger an uptick in the brain’s production of
> serotonin

Surely that could be a result of conditioning.

~~~
astura
Well anti-anxiety compression vests work for cats and dogs and there's some
very preliminary evidence that deep pressure touch improves subjective
relaxation
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3688151/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3688151/)

This is actually the first time I've ever heard of weighed blankets. As
someone with severe anxiety that's helped with a hard squeeze, I'm very
interested in getting one, I just wish I could try one first.

~~~
strawcomb
> work for cats and dogs That could still be conditioning.

> deep pressure touch improves subjective relaxation That could still be
> conditioning.

I'm not saying it definitely is conditioning, but I don't see enough evidence
to rule it out.

For example, these animals could associate the pressure with the warmth and
comfort of being the in the womb. So in a way they've been conditioned by
being in the womb. Maybe animals grown in a 'test tube' wouldn't give the same
results.

------
emodendroket
I find it nearly impossible to sleep blanklet-less. I guess it's encouraging
to know even the Papua New Guineans feel the same.

------
kstenerud
Ugh no.

I hate sleeping under covers, and only do it when necessary. On some days I
just turn up the heat enough to be able to sleep without them.

------
ramphastidae
My guess is that the warm and snug feeling of behind under a blanket evokes
the womb. Same idea for white noise while sleeping.

~~~
seizethecheese
This isn't a common myth and was addressed in tr article:

"I’m very suspicious of anyone who implies that this goes back to the feeling
of being in the womb,” she says. “I think that’s very far-fetched.”

~~~
mrhappyunhappy
Human behavior is part biologically programmed so to say that this is far
fetched is to ignore evolution.

~~~
aninhumer
There's a difference between the argument that people have an evolved
biological preference for warmth and pressure, and the argument that this is
because it evokes conditions in the womb.

Without elaboration, the latter sounds like Freudian psychobabble to me.

------
empressplay
In Australia there's a specific phrase, "top of the bed night".

It's self explanatory. And these nights happen all summer.

------
quickthrower2
In Sydney 30 degree C nights? No blankie.

~~~
trishmapow2
Yep if it's >25C no blanket for me, especially on humid days (e.g. in
Brisbane).

------
mrhappyunhappy
I didn’t read th article but from what I understand the need for cover comes
from the time we are infants, where swaddling and being covered feels secure
and comforting. I think the need for a cover is carried all the way through
adulthood as an ingrained means of protection of outside elements.

~~~
minikites
Perhaps you should have read the article:

> If you Google around for this question, you’ll end up with a bunch of
> theories about blankets simulating the warm, enclosed feeling we had in the
> womb. There could be some element of theoretical protection or security
> imbued by the blanket, which might be another bit of conditioning, but
> Hoagland thinks the womb comparison is pretty unlikely. “I’m very suspicious
> of anyone who implies that this goes back to the feeling of being in the
> womb,” she says. “I think that’s very far-fetched.”

~~~
John_KZ
“I think that’s very far-fetched.” She thinks wrong. I don't see why her
unsubstantiated opinion is different than anyone elses.

------
erikb
Because there are mosquitos, otherwise I wouldn't sleep under blankets

------
antirez
In Sicily during summertime definitely no blankets...

------
klrkdekira
I don't, until the mosquitoes come feasting.

------
craftyguy
Do people really sleep under blankets on nights >20C? I don't, despite the
'history of bedding'.

~~~
nokcha
Personally, I have trouble falling asleep without at least a light bed sheet.

------
John_KZ
"We" don't.

------
jacksproit
All that to show an affiliate link to a blanket company at the end?

------
tachyoff
I need something covering me. I’m sure it’s a culture/childhood thing to an
extent, but I can’t sleep without a layer. It’s another reason why I always
wear shorts and a t-shirt to bed too (plus I can’t stand the idea of making my
sheets filthy even more quickly by wearing less).

~~~
supergetting
I cannot sleep with any layer, very uncomfortable indeed. To be honest, I
cannot stand the idea of getting irritated by clothing during my sleep. Not
only that, even the faintest bit of light or even the slightest periodic
ticking of the clock (or anything for that matter) annoys me. A thin blanket
will do in the summer, but usually tucked to the side when hot, and a second
blanket of the same material in the winter, a third blanket of the same
material as a bed sheet. Everything needs to be dead quiet and super dark when
I'm sleeping. I'm trying to achieve the darkness to the point where the
capability of the human eye adaptation to low-level ambient light won't matter
(absolute pitch black).

------
Numberwang
I found the serotonin thing very interesting. I regularly wake up at night
with new very negative interpretations about social interactions and
intentions. I've wondered where those ideas come from. Maybe the super low
serotonin levels provide this misery for me.

~~~
latch
There's such things as "weighted blankets." Maybe try? Not endorsing or
recommending. I've never tried, probably never will. Just an FYI.

------
IntronExon
As we’re seeing here, we don’t always. Taking the premise as true though,
maybe it’s modesty, or a way to normalize temperature fluctuations? From my
experience in the Phillipines though, I’m with the rest here who are denying
the premise of the article.

Plus no sheets means no anti-monster force fields.

~~~
tibu
In my childhood blankets were the bests against monsters. And burglars.
Totally agree.

------
aluhut
tlnr: we don't know but it's nice.

